# Liffey Valley : Pizza Hut BOGOF and Gourmet Burger Offer



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Pizza Hut offer that will work! If you visit the Liffey Valley store, you can BOGOF on pizzas and pastas with the following page (printed)

Until March 15th, dine in or take away

[broken link removed]

Gourmet Burger also has a meal deal for €10

*Gourmet Burger kitchen
*
For a limited time only - GBK are offering the choice of a burger:
- Classic 
- Cheese 
- Chicken or
- Falafel
Plus, Chips and any med soft drink (not including milkshakes)
For only *€10.00*

_I havent eaten here so I'm not sure if €10 is a good deal or not?!_


----------



## Guest128 (26 Feb 2009)

Unless its an Elvis-size burger then a tenner for a burger chips and a drink is robbery....I don't buy into these "gourmet" burger places at all.

I will take the 2 for 1 voucher though 

Cheers!


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

I thought so Flanders, but places like that seem mad expensive. I havent eaten there so I really have no idea if its a good deal or not!


----------



## Guest128 (26 Feb 2009)

What'dya call it in Rathmines, (Jo'Burger is it?) is worse again, burgers range from something like €9 - €12 while chips are €4


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Plus, Chips and any med soft drink (not including milkshakes)
> For only *€10.00*
> 
> _I havent eaten here so I'm not sure if €10 is a good deal or not?!_


 
It's not bad-you're probably saving a few euro on the menu price. The burgers are ok-not too sure how 'gourmet' they are, but not bad all the same. Place is a 'diner' type setup. 

I went before Benjamin Button .

How much do people expect to pay for burger and chips in a non fast-food sit down joint?  If you can get it for less than a tenner, please share!


----------



## MandaC (26 Feb 2009)

In Fairness, the food is not bad there.

Chicken fillet with Cranbery and brie burger was lovely.

€10 all in is good because I think the burgers are €10-€13 on their own.

The special is only on a couple of items though.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately. They charge like Eddie Rockets.. although I love their cheesy fries..

In a non fast food place, I would expect to pay around €8ish.. theres a new place opened in Athlone and they serve burgers/chips/salsa sauce for about that, perhaps even a bit less.


----------



## gillarosa (26 Feb 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Unless its an Elvis-size burger then a tenner for a burger chips and a drink is robbery....I don't buy into these "gourmet" burger places at all.
> 
> I will take the 2 for 1 voucher though
> 
> Cheers!


 
They are! I've been only twice but had the kids burger both times as the fear of trying to get the 4' high burgers many people in tables adjacent to ours had into my gob (while out in public) was a scary thought. Chips are nice though, but apart from this offer an overpriced joint.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Ah well.. at least there's a choice of two with Pizza Hut being the winner so far!


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Got their price list... 

Take away menu.

See number 24!

8. CLASSIC BEEF 
Served with our homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR8.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]

9. CHEESE BEEF 
Melted Dubliner cheese & wholegrain mustard on the side [broken link removed]EUR9.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]

10. BLUE CHEESE BEEF 
Melted crozier blue cheese & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR9.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

11. HUMMUS 
Topped with fresh hummus [broken link removed]EUR9.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

12. BAR-B-Q BEEF 
Basted with Anchor Bar`s bar-b-q sauce [broken link removed]EUR9.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

13. CHILLI BEEF 
Melted Dubliner cheese, jalapeno peppers & homemade chilli relish [broken link removed]EUR10.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

14. BACON & CHEESE BEEF 
Melted Dubliner cheese, crispy bacon & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR11.25[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

15. SUN BLUSHED BEEF 
Topped with sun blushed tomatoes, baby spinach salad & pesto mayonnaise [broken link removed]EUR12.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

16. AVOCADO & BACON BEEF 
Crispy bacon & fresh guacamole [broken link removed]EUR12.95[broken link removed][broken link removed]

17. RETRO 
Crispy bacon, grilled fresh pineapple & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR12.95

18. VEGAS 
Sweet peppers, wild rocket salad, parmesan cheese & Caesar dressing [broken link removed]EUR13.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

19. PARMA 
Parma ham, buffalo mozzarella & pesto mayonnaise [broken link removed]EUR13.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]

20. FLAMENCO 
Spanish chorizo sausage, sweet peppers, olives, baby spinach salad & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR13.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

21. FOIE GRAS 
Pate du foie gras, cherry tomatoes & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR14.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

22. DOUBLE BEEF 
Double beef, double Dubliner cheese, double crispy bacon & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR17.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

23. JUNIOR BEEF 
4oz gourmet burger with homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR5.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

24. KOBE 
8oz of kobe beef, red chard & wasabi dressing [broken link removed]EUR30.00[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

25. WILD BOAR 
Marinated in a red burgandy wine, grilled plums & dijon mustard [broken link removed]EUR14.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

26. CLASSIC CHICKEN 
Served with homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR12.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

27. SPICY SATAY CHICKEN 
Basted with spicy satay sauce, cucumber & spring onion EUR13.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

28. SUN BLUSHED CHICKEN 
Topped with sun blushed tomatoes, baby spinach salad & pesto mayonnaise [broken link removed]EUR13.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]

29. SWEET CHILLI CHICKEN 
Basted with sweet chilli sauce & spring onion [broken link removed]EUR13.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

30. VEGAS CHICKEN 
Topped with sweet peppers, wild rocket salad, parmesan cheese & Caesar dressing [broken link removed]EUR14.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

31. AVOCADO & BACON CHICKEN 
Crispy bacon & fresh guacamole [broken link removed]EUR14.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

32. JUNIOR TENDERS 
Grilled chicken tenders served in a freshly toasted bun [broken link removed]EUR6.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

33. ALL VEG 
Roasted peppers, sun blushed tomatoes, buffalo mozzarella, baby spinach, baby corn & homemade relish [broken link removed]EUR10.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] 

34. MUSHROOM MARKET 
Mushroom caps, courgette, buffalo mozzarella, cherry tomatoes, rocket salad & pesto mayonnaise [broken link removed]EUR10.95[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]


----------



## TheBlock (26 Feb 2009)

Milanos are running a BOGOF deal on their main courses.

I have a PDF Voucher but am not sure how to post it up it's valid till March 12.

I can PM it to anyone who wants one...


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

There was one posted before for January, so you can always start a new thread.

All you do is copy and paste the link from the pdf into the message.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Got their price list...
> 
> Take away menu.
> 
> ...


 
Yes-Kobe beef ain't cheap.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

I still don't think I could warrent paying 30 quid for a burger. Steak yes, but burger no!!


----------

